# Did GW Do Anything Bad?



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

This year seems to have been a good Year for GW when it comes to products and the like.

We had Space Hulk, the Stompa, Codex:Imperial Guard, the Screaming Bell/Plague Furnace and many, many others.
There are many threads and blog posts about "The Best of 2009".What about stuff that didn't go very well?There really isn't much,I think.I really dislike the new IG battleforce,though...

I think,personally, that '09 was one of the best years for Wargaming, there were so many good things.
GW began bringing out the big guns-literally in the case of the shadowsword and stompa kits, and some other large models.
Space Hulk returned, which is all I have to say.

I really couldn't find much wrong with any releases this year, I think they might just top this next year (Trygon!! 0.o)


Well, to recap, did GW do anything bad in '09? This includes WFB and LoTR too!

-Sytus 

View The Full Post at Dub-Hammer!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Making the hobby more expensive. I'd say that's pretty bad. Filing cease and desist letters against online forums, that promote the hobby. That's a pretty shit marketing strategy. They've made some good models (and some horrible models) this year, but they have alienated there older fan-base in favour of younger hobbyists. It hasn't been a terrible year, but I wouldn't say it's been a great year either. But then again I am terribly cynical, and generally see the worst in people/corporations/things.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the Space Wolves Codex has indeed made this an excellent year.


----------



## trougedoor122 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm... Lets see, they jacked up prices, sent out enough cease and desist orders to reprint the dictionary, and made some horrible models. true they made some okay models, but still, not one of there best years.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

plethoras of awful models with only a few gems is a bad thing.
limiting the release of space hulk was just retarded, especially when after release they turn round and tell you you can't use it or its contents in-store.
redoing of codex's that could of waited until codex's that NEEDED redoing were done.
they actually had the audacity to allow Games day to happen while making it worse than last year (which was already abysmal).
redoing the space wolf codex, BUT writing it so badly we needed an FAQ for a million questions after just 3 minutes.
they allowed jervis johnson to live another year.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I think letting the beast named Robin Cruddace loose on the peoples of the 41`st Millenium has been a disaster... or revelation (for those of you that so valiantly want to stick up for him and insult me. consider this: my opinion is neutral on how Codex: Imperial Guard and Codex: Tyranids have turned out)

The large models have been good, though I wouldn`t consider the Trygon as 'Big' I mean its 'Bigger' than a Fex or Tyrant but not in the league of a Baneblade, Titan or Stompa....

Fantasy-wise things have been mediocre. Only 2 releases to my knowledge. Both were good, with some nice large kits and both balanced army-books much to opposite of the abominations of 2008 - Vamps, Daemons and DElves...

Overall its been up and down I guess, but I only returned to the hobby in early October...



> they allowed jervis johnson to live another year.


Is that the guy that rabbits on about such pointless topics which are *pointless * or many players already know the answer, in every issue of WD, and rips-people apart with his bare hands in a bloodlust that would make Kharn cower when someone insults Dark Angles?


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

> Is that the guy that rabbits on about such pointless topics which are *pointless * or many players already know the answer, in every issue of WD, and rips-people apart with his bare hands in a bloodlust that would make Kharn cower when someone insults Dark Angles?


No...he's sort of a gaming prophet...


----------



## MasterKhorne (Dec 20, 2009)

*Gw is good*

games workshop doesnt really do a lot of bad things but do some just not anuf bad stuff to be considered


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Is that the guy that rabbits on about such pointless topics which are *pointless * or many players already know the answer, in every issue of WD, and rips-people apart with his bare hands in a bloodlust that would make Kharn cower when someone insults Dark Angles?


thats the moron yes


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> plethoras of awful models with only a few gems is a bad thing.


Disagree.



> limiting the release of space hulk was just retarded, *especially when after release they turn round and tell you you can't use it or its contents in-store.*


If this is true, then agree. *Big* freaking agree.



> redoing of codex's that could of waited until codex's that NEEDED redoing were done.


Agree and disagree. If the Marine Codex was done this year (I honestly can't remember) then I felt it was good to get it out there just to get it _over with_. Guard was a good idea, as their book did need some fixing up and has become, at least in my opinion, a better book. Space Wolves has turned out to be great and a lot of fun, but I do wish that another race could have been done instead (if the Tyranids had been released in the place of the Space Wolves, I wouldn't complain).



> they actually had the audacity to allow Games day to happen while making it worse than last year (which was already abysmal).


While I don't live in the UK, I agree. Games Day has sucked for years and I'd really appreciate it if they'd just stop. Thankfully there's no more Games Day Canada so at least I won't have to worry about any Games Days here. :good:



> redoing the space wolf codex, BUT writing it so badly we needed an FAQ for a million questions after just 3 minutes.


I don't actually feel that Space Wolves is a poorly written book. Unless you're a total Rules Lawyer, RAW-fanatic the majority of the irregularities in Space Wolves are easy to sort out.

Katie D


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

i think that cranking up the prices was a horrific idea but thats neutral for everyone i suppose other than that i dont think the years been that bad.

Ebay for the win.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> If this is true, then agree. *Big* freaking agree.


I know it is where I am, and the staff say it is a general GW order given to all stores by GW HQ


Katie Drake said:


> I don't actually feel that Space Wolves is a poorly written book. Unless you're a total Rules Lawyer, RAW-fanatic the majority of the irregularities in Space Wolves are easy to sort out.


but the problem is *you* should not have to sort out those "irregularities", they shouldn't be there to start off with, and sorting them out yourselves for 1 game still means you have to do it for every game after that, and they will never be official fixes.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats abit unfair, everyone makes mistakes and you cannot word everything perfectly. I mean even if you put it perfectly some dim-wit is still going to get it wrong and FAQ it. There is nothing GW can do about that.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I know it is where I am, and the staff say it is a general GW order given to all stores by GW HQ


That's... retarded. Is there a thread on this somewhere that I missed?


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

They weren't able to run their business during a recession in a way that prevented every gamer from complaining or nitpicking about something. Boo to you GW!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Stella has it right about Space Hulk the rules we had was once they were all sold out it meant you couldn't play it in store and they would only run games up until they all sold out which took like a week and now we can't bring it in and play to to GW's HQ ruling so. 

It's bigger than a big freaking dissapointment!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

A year where all the releases are linked in some way to the imperium is a big fat fail.

Yes there was a recession

a giga-dumb ray did not hit the earth.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Blue Liger said:


> Stella has it right about Space Hulk the rules we had was once they were all sold out it meant you couldn't play it in store and they would only run games up until they all sold out which took like a week and now we can't bring it in and play to to GW's HQ ruling so.


Okay, that's fucking retarded. Yet another arrogant, pissant move on GW's part.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Katie drake you are very opionated i like it lol.

Say what you think people


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So does that mean that people who bought the terminators off ebay for £8 per model just so they could get a sexy-as Termie assault squad are totally pissed off right now?

What about using the 'Stealers, with the new Nid codex coming out?

I understand not playing the game in-store, in the same way they don't let you play Necromunda or Mordheim in-store, but to say you can't use GW MODELS in a GW STORE is completely insane and counter-logical.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's probably because you can't buy it from them anymore, so time/space for stuff they aren't selling is nil. 

Still doesn't stop it from being retarded.

Anyway, big thumbs up for the new Guard codex; I waited *years* for that, am now happy.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I know it is where I am, and the staff say it is a general GW order given to all stores by GW HQ


I call bullshit, I've never heard anything like that in our LGS. Though after the hype of Space Hulk settled down I never saw anyone playing it anymore. Retards appearing simultaneously across the globe is a completely natural phenomenon, you don't need GW for that.

I'll ask it on our forums if this is true and let you know what they said. I do hope they call bullshit too, so you can go into your LGS with Fleet and Furious Charge and use a wrench as a power weapon. :grin:


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

didn't they also lay off loads of their mail order staff as well?

the price rise during a recession was a bit stupid. i understand they have bills to pay but so does everyone Else. when they start to do over independent sockets is when i will hit the roof though. i can see them doing it in the future.

what happened to warhammer on line? did that take off?

i think they have had some very nice models this year and the painting form the every metal guys is something Else.

not letting you use GW terminators etc from the new space hulk in stores is stupid. its like that line from devils advocate when hes talking about god. look but don't touch, touch but don't taste . . . . 

oh and the lack of FAQ's!!! get someone on it god knows Ive beaten my head against the table with some people. its not hard to do an FAQ. Ill do it for free. let me go in to warhammer world and ask them a few questions and ill write it up in a nice FAQ for them for free.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> I understand not playing the game in-store, in the same way they don't let you play Necromunda or Mordheim in-store, but to say you can't use GW MODELS in a GW STORE is completely insane and counter-logical.


they've done it before, allot of OOP models are disallowed, specialist games models in 40k is very much frowned upon since specialist games are not allowed, and of course squats who GW refuse to even admit they ever created, and citadel models before becoming GW.


Khorothis said:


> I call bullshit, I've never heard anything like that in our LGS.


Unless you've played in one of my local stores where I heard this and therefore experienced it first hand, I respectfully *shivers at the word* ask to bugger off with the bullshit, especially when other forum users have also experienced it but you ignore them.

if yours allow it then great, there defying orders from HQ for there customers benefit.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Unless you've played in one of my local stores where I heard this and therefore experienced it first hand, I respectfully *shivers at the word* ask to bugger off with the bullshit, especially when other forum users have also experienced it but you ignore them.
> 
> if yours allow it then great, there defying orders from HQ for there customers benefit.


Chill out mate, I'm trying to find out if it really is a GW HQ order or something they made up for some stupid reason (I can imagine one or two). We obviously don't attend the same LGS, with you living in the UK and me living in Hungary. If there wasn't such an order issued you can go in and tell them to GTFO and learn marketing and they have no right to keep you from playing Space Hulk in your LGS if you want to. If they start bitching with you their jobs will be on the line, since you can write GW a letter any time you want, saying that your LGS's shopkeepers are retards (well, in short). You don't have to get your hopes up if thats your problem, feel free to remain a cynical Angry Marine.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggest fail of the year:
They only managed to fart out 2 Warhammer Armybooks! Not good enough for a pass:nono:

WHFB is extremely army-based right now with 3 armies ruling tournies with an combined Iron Fist. Warhammer REALLY need more lists farted out to make the game more varied and fun:shok:

Second Fail:
Everything is a bit too Imperialized. Im sure that more armies then IG+SM could do with a second/third wave. I do understand that they want to make dough, but when the whole year has been one of imperial releases it shouldnt have been too hard to ditch in some non Imperial stuff...


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Biggest fail of the year:
> They only managed to fart out 2 Warhammer Armybooks! Not good enough for a pass:nono:
> 
> WHFB is extremely army-based right now with 3 armies ruling tournies with an combined Iron Fist. Warhammer REALLY need more lists farted out to make the game more varied and fun:shok:
> ...


most notably - chaos deamons
ive been waiting two fraking years for my plastic deamon princes and lesser deamons of the other gods
best hope they allow me to ATLEAST convert the deamon prince (if ever released) to a greater deamon of the gods/special characters or else one chaoz will not be pleased....
also
the rule with spacehulk
never brought it , saw it was a rip off and that 90% of the annoying little tard-noobs would buy it and ruin the models (WHICH THEY DID!) but i havent seen it played so i cant comment exactly on wether that rule is true or not
on the other hand
the wolves codex and IG codex are pretty good from an opponents view of things and the SM codex , 
albeit it has been the year of the imperium as far as im concerned , hopefully it will be the year of 10-15 year updates (points at crons and dark eldar) and the year of the xenos

my 2 cents

chaoz


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok IG and space wolves codex was a huge win.. both excellent codexes

Not doing dark eldar or necrons was a huge fail

New ork battlewagon was lovely

Skaven codex was a real win.. very nice in my opinion

Jacking up prices.. recession is an it was inevitable

Stopping the ability to buy certain bits off the GW site was a fail though a big win for bits and kits (might have been 2008 not sure the years have melded in my mind)

Space hulk was a win but if they arent letting you play it in school thats despicable and im very glad my store is ok... admittedly my store has a whole night for inquisitor space hulk and mordheim etc so im in a better position


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thinking of those beautiful Space Hulk models painted like shit, sitting in some 'tards room makes me sad. Should have been an 18+ age requirement/no moms to buy it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Turns out my LGS isn't a GW shop, only a local distributor, so its not the same as yours. Now that I think of it, we have a nice couple Warmachine players and Vampire roleplayers... 
Bullshit is legal bullshit it seems.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> New ork battlewagon was lovely


Id disagree...

The Battlewagon was one of those models that didn`t need doing. Why? because many Ork players out there created their own, creating some really nice unique ones, ive even seen some on this site. Now, with that hunk of plastic tomfoolery (Yes, it`s crap) most players just buy it instead of creating their own....


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Price increase: never a good thing
The return of space wolves: about time and a good job
Guard dex: Nice one there
Leaving DE and rons another year: predictable, eye rolling stuff
Planetstrike: Good for every army except daemons. I mean come on, PS vs. Daemons = attacker wins
And, um, yea...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Space Wolves shouldn't have a codex? We already have enough with Blood Angles, Dark Angels and Black Templars - the more codex worthy chapters out of the non vanillas. They could just have given the bloody wolves a pdf update or an article in white dwarf instead, and give us something worthwhile like necrons, dark eldar or tau.

Now, every kiddie and their retarded little dogs are playing wolves, and the playing field has never - EVER - been this bland.

@Bobss: I agree, the battlewagon should never have been done, for exactly the reason you mentioned. A friend of mine builds awesome battle fortresses and wagons and now he just doesn't bother anymore


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I still like the battlewagon model
Maybe it has gone vanilla but I love that model... the kit is very very easy to use for people that aren't good at converting ( i dont do orks but I made one up for my local gw when they were getting ready for some exhibition)

some of us dont have the time or skill to make a nice conversion so you cant blame someone (in this case its a lack skill) for liking a model that makes a nice looking battlewagon with very little effort

And yes you are the only one metal... I love the space wolf codex... no intention of buying any wolves and am very happy with my tau and bretts
However its a beautifully presented and written codex with some excellent fluff. It even beats the guard codex in my opinion as the cover is just so much cooler.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Look, we have 5 Space Marine codexes: Blood Angels, Vanilla, Templars, Dark Angels and Space Puppies. SOMETHING HAS TO GO! It feels like all that is ever spewed out of that forested hole in north England is juuust mooooore spaaaaz morons.

It's getting very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very tiresome uke:


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's getting very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very tiresome uke:


Ok so its slightly tiresome:headbutt::suicide::sarcastichand:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think I'm with Metal on this one. The Space Wolf Codex has so much "We WTFPWNED half the world, lol, WE ARE TEH ROXXORZ" bullshit that makes my stomach feel like bitchslapping the book in a Nurglite fashion. And the SPESS MUHREENZ spam pisses me off too (though a new Blood Angels Codex wouldn't be out of place). If GW put some effort into Dark Eldar lots of people would be playing them (myself included) because they're quick and shooty like the Eldar without being moralist space elves. Right now you can't do a proper quick shooty army with the "bad guys" (I beg you to prove me wrong).


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Muhreens need to be stopped for maybe a year or two so they cans ort out this stuff...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

to the title: CANIS WOLFBORN, I should not need to say anything more.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Space Wolves shouldn't have a codex? We already have enough with Blood Angles, Dark Angels and Black Templars - the more codex worthy chapters out of the non vanillas. They could just have given the bloody wolves a pdf update or an article in white dwarf instead, and give us something worthwhile like necrons, dark eldar or tau.
> 
> Now, every kiddie and their retarded little dogs are playing wolves, and the playing field has never - EVER - been this bland.
> 
> @Bobss: I agree, the battlewagon should never have been done, for exactly the reason you mentioned. A friend of mine builds awesome battle fortresses and wagons and now he just doesn't bother anymore


seeing as how the space wolves are one of the big 4 origional Chapters, I definitly think that SW SHOULD have a codex of their own. though they are FotM atm, that will change once feb comes out and nids get their update, then all those FotM fools will move on to Nids.

the only people that make SW "bland" is those who copy the same lists as everyone else.

I personally believe that Certain Chapters who were not one of the origional 4 or have such an impact from day one on the imperium shouldnt have their own dex.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It would be so much better for the hobby if Vanilla marines had 1 book, and the 4 codex chapters had 1 shared. And once they release a plastic Baal Predator and Furioso Dread, BA are done forever, no need to release new models. Like Dark Angels, Black Templars and Space Wolves are done now. At that point, migrating them into 1 "get you by" book released for every edition will do.

Then we can finally maybe see some new races surfacing - I know GW has a few waiting in their belt. Not to mention some much needed attention to the other Xeno races that make 40K colorful and interesting.

EDIT: By now, 95% of gamers have a Space Marine army anyway, so just including the Vanilla codex into the big grey book would be best.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Then we can finally maybe see some new races surfacing - I know GW has a few waiting in their belt. Not to mention some much needed attention to the other Xeno races that make 40K colorful and interesting.
> 
> EDIT: By now, 95% of gamers have a Space Marine army anyway, so just including the Vanilla codex into the big grey book would be best.



I play a SM and a CSM player, My nids are getting tired of the taste of power armor.....

And on the new races. I would be interested in seeing something like Space Skaven.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Personally I'm tired of the bullshit arguement that the 'main' chapters should get their own codices. All the CSM 'legions' (If you can call them that with the current state of the codex) fit in one book in 3rd ed. so all the SMs should be able to fit in one book. I like the idea of having an eldar/craftworld eldar type codex system for the Spess Mehreens. I can, however forgive the space wolves codex. They are by far the most interesting of all the SM chapters/model ranges, and although I have a burning hatred of the Spess Mehreens I do consider them to be an 'all right' chapter.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Khainite Assassin

Whats the logic in saying that the Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Space Wolves and Black Templar are the "4 main chapters"? Marketing-wise it is correct, since these Chapters got a Codex. Fluff-wise its bullshit. The "main Chapters" should be the 8 1st Founding Chapters that remained loyal to the Emperor, and picking any 4 as the "main" ones is rather unfair. You could say that there are only 3 main Chapters if you say that only those defending the Imperial Palace are worthy of that title (Imperial Fists, Blood Angels and White Scars), which wouldn't be a bad idea. Or if you say that those only those count who were instrumental in the outcome of the HH and the aftermath, then you'll have the Imperial Fists, the Ultramarines, and the Space Wolves. Notice how the White Scars have no Codex, even though they were protecting the Emperor with their lives? Not to mention that they deviate from Guilliman's book enough so that they could get their own Codex. The Imperial Fists are kind of okay, since they can be in the same book as the Ultramarines because they stick to the book just as much as the smurfs (while still being cool, unlike said smurfs). The rest have their own Codex already, or are such a minor Chapter that one special character is enough for them (Shrike, Vulkan, etc.).

I agree with ChaosRedCorsairLord in that this SM Chapter spam is just ridiculous. If the Chaos Legions, all of them rich with fluff and style, are stuck in one bloody book (4th ed.) then why are the SPESS MUHREENZ getting codexes like theres no tomorrow? Yeah, I know, its the bloody money again.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I miss the 3rd/4th edition days when Codex: Armageddon, 4th ed. CSM, Codex: Craftworlds, and Codex: EoT came out. With Armageddon you had a 4 unique Codex armies. Crafworld gave 5 unique Eldar armies. EoT gave you more unique legal armies to play. And the 4th Edition CSM Dex gave EVERYTHING a CSM player needed and wanted for every Legion/Chaos Follower needed to field a bad ass and fluff enrich force.

I for one think GW needs to make every Codex (mainly IG, Eldar, SM, Orks, CSM, Daemons, Inquisition) filled with the Vannila Rules and then Special Rules for different army builds with very special options, like the 4th Ed. CSM Dex. 

Also jacking up the prices as high as they have during our world recession is really stupid. I can barley spend money on anything now, and that I would think would hurt GW more when no one is buying their product anymore. Bring Prices down like AoBR once had and people will Spend, Spend, SPEND, and thats a proven Fact.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoever said Space Wolves is the most interesting non vanilla SM's need to take a step back and look at the fluff. Wolves hang towards a more feral, animalistic curve, which is indeed cool - but covered in other factions across WH40K lore. They also have nothing extremely special about them rules-wise except fangs, psykers and special characters.

Blood Angels are by far the most pure and yet tainted chapter. Being one of the few chapters to defend the palace at the heresy, coming out of it with their primarch dead (but THE primarch) as a hero that weakened Horus enough so the emperor could slay him in mortal combat - Sanguinius is the embodiment of Space Marines, the very strongest of all the primarchs, the one who could almost take on Horus and win. Now, the Blood Angels repress and conjure forth the visions of this battle - whenever one takes precedence over the other, and as such are as ambiguous as no other chapter.

If there was one non vanilla SM chapter to survive, it would be the Blood Angels. They are the one chapter most likely to die out - and fight with tooth and nail every day to make sure that never happens. To preserve the BA geneseed is more vital than their own lives, because being a Blood Angel is being the Emperor's first of sons.

Sanguinius' blood flows in them. The most superb of blood in the entire galaxy.

What are the Space Wolves to the Emperor other than a pack of brutes that he let live because they just happen to be still doing his bidding after being tainted beyond repair, against all odds.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I say, make as many codex's as you want, as many space amrine codex's as you want, but lets go back to 3rd eddition where every army list was in the friggin rulebook! I'm not saying codex:blood angels or CodexH needs to be in the main book, but the indipendent armies should be in there, or, if GW still wants to make their money, lets put just the HQ and troops section of every codex in the rulebook, everyone can play with just the rulebook, but GW still gets its "crack! must have MOAR STUFFS!" efect. 

If they put just the nilla marines in the main rulebook though, I would start a fucking pettition. 

Or we could make everything a PDF and they could stick to chargeing for their models witch are easy to replace with third part stuff...

What has GW done wrong this year? 

Well, I cant complain about the guard codex. I'm biased, but dam it was needed. Space pupies? We do NOT need all termiantor armies. I dont care what the drawbacks are, the principle behind its existance makes me sad. 

The whole price hike thing is a mixed bag. I can still get 5 guardsen for 8 dallers, so all that changed for me was the precentage of my models that needed less glue. I'm saveing money on the deal. 

Not releasing models for half the shit in the guard codex. I mean... comon man. You did say you were going to start doing that, but the idea was you eventualy DID release them. 

I'm not the most informed citizen in the gameing comunity, so thats all I've got. I'm sure theres more.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> @Khainite Assassin
> 
> Whats the logic in saying that the Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Space Wolves and Black Templar are the "4 main chapters"? Marketing-wise it is correct, since these Chapters got a Codex. Fluff-wise its bullshit. The "main Chapters" should be the 8 1st Founding Chapters that remained loyal to the Emperor, and picking any 4 as the "main" ones is rather unfair. You could say that there are only 3 main Chapters if you say that only those defending the Imperial Palace are worthy of that title (Imperial Fists, Blood Angels and White Scars), which wouldn't be a bad idea. Or if you say that those only those count who were instrumental in the outcome of the HH and the aftermath, then you'll have the Imperial Fists, the Ultramarines, and the Space Wolves. Notice how the White Scars have no Codex, even though they were protecting the Emperor with their lives? Not to mention that they deviate from Guilliman's book enough so that they could get their own Codex. The Imperial Fists are kind of okay, since they can be in the same book as the Ultramarines because they stick to the book just as much as the smurfs (while still being cool, unlike said smurfs). The rest have their own Codex already, or are such a minor Chapter that one special character is enough for them (Shrike, Vulkan, etc.).
> 
> I agree with ChaosRedCorsairLord in that this SM Chapter spam is just ridiculous. If the Chaos Legions, all of them rich with fluff and style, are stuck in one bloody book (4th ed.) then why are the SPESS MUHREENZ getting codexes like theres no tomorrow? Yeah, I know, its the bloody money again.


ok I wasnt talking about the chapters that HAVE their own currently.

I was talking about the origional 4, the 4 that were in the GAME from 1st edition.

which, in turn, are Ultrasmurfs, Blood angels, Dark angels, and space wolves. (im only not sure if BA are one of em or not)

Since they have the richest play time.

ALSO, I very much agree that some legions 'should' get their own codex.

BUT you have to look at it this way. CAN you mix space wolves with normal marines? no. If you could, you would have grey hunters with TH + SS termies cheaply.

The fact is, that because the chaos dex has ALL 4 legions together, and all 4 legions can techniquly come out at once now. is why they are all in one codex.

Space wolves, BA, DA, Etc all have special rules to them which are not all in the vanilla marine codex because GW felt that these chapters needed something to make them stand out, like space wolves fluff which makes their termies never deep strike. And to keep all their nifty rules in check.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I was talking about the origional 4, the 4 that were in the GAME from 1st edition.
> 
> which, in turn, are Ultrasmurfs, Blood angels, Dark angels, and space wolves. (im only not sure if BA are one of em or not)...


Worth noticing is that in RT Crimson Fists, not Ultramarines, were the posterboys:wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> All the CSM 'legions' (If you can call them that with the current state of the codex)


Just out of curiosity, and this isn`t meant to be sarcasm, why do you mock, or highlight the word 'legions', I mean, to my limited - yet growing - Imperium fluff knowledge, they, the Space Marine`s that lingered on after the Heresy were known as Legions, as were all the Astartes before the Heresy, with the loyalists becoming Chapters afterwards, with the Traitor`s retaining their 'Legion' status...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bobss said:


> Just out of curiosity, and this isn`t meant to be sarcasm, why do you mock, or highlight the word 'legions', I mean, to my limited - yet growing - Imperium fluff knowledge, they, the Space Marine`s that lingered on after the Heresy were known as Legions, as were all the Astartes before the Heresy, with the loyalists becoming Chapters afterwards, with the Traitor`s retaining their 'Legion' status...


I'm not sure... Maybe cause I made fun of them in the brackets? Or cause they are not loyalist legions? I sometimes add in symbols to keep my posts interesting (that's how boring I am).


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> The fact is, that because the chaos dex has ALL 4 legions together, and all 4 legions can techniquly come out at once now. is why they are all in one codex.
> 
> Space wolves, BA, DA, Etc all have special rules to them which are not all in the vanilla marine codex because GW felt that these chapters needed something to make them stand out, like space wolves fluff which makes their termies never deep strike. And to keep all their nifty rules in check.


All four Chaos Leagions should not come out together. TS, WE, DG, and EC all have very, very different play styles. The last Chaos Dex made note of this by giving them the special rules and restrictions they should have. But they dont have there own dexes but BAs, SWs, and DAs should?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Warlock in Training has made a very good point. The 8 Chaos Legions are much more diverse from each other than the 'main' SM chapters. So why should the Legions be crammed in one book and get 4 outdated metal kits to represent their 4 major legions while the chapters get their own codex/models for even minor chapters (I mean come on the black templars aren't even an original legion.)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if you heard what I said, I said that the legions SHOULD get their own books, in my opinion, just as in my opinion, I think ONLY one of the origional 4 armies (BA UM DA or SW) should have books, not the BTs.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well ask yourself:

How many new Space Marine (vanilla or otherwise) codexes have come out compared to the Dark Eldar? Vanilla, Space Wolves, Black Templars, and Dark Angels. (Any I missed? Probably quite a few). VS Dark Eldar 2nd Editon.

WTF?

Tyranids got a new codex whaen was it, last year? Two years back? Dark Eldar didn't. So why on earth bring out a new Tyranid codex this year? *WHY?*


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> Tyranids got a new codex whaen was it, last year? Two years back?


Erm, the last Tyranid Codex was released just after the 4th edition Codex: Space Marines. So it's been around four years, give or take.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Were the foundation paints this year? I like them - especially badass black wash!!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Foundations have been out for a number of years, and the washes over a year.... I think... I know they came out while I had a break from the hobby...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Erm, the last Tyranid Codex was released just after the 4th edition Codex: Space Marines. So it's been around four years, give or take.



Wow! Damn time's gone quick...


----------

